# Crystal PURPLE Shrimp? What?!



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

What!?

What are you feeding your shrimpies?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dude, my face is glued to my tank. What should I call it?! I really, really hope it keeps its color with age, lol!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

^+1 Photoshopper! :hihi:

You should call it something really cool. They have K14 shrimp. Why not K10 shrimp?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Why not just PCS - Purple Crystal Shrimp? 

Googled Crystal Purple Shrimp and got a link nicknaming Purple Zebra Shrimp (not what you got here)
http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/196-Purple-Crystal-Shrimp-Purple-Zebra-Shrimp-Potamalpheops

Hope that the fella grows up with a stronger purple!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> They have K14 shrimp. Why not K10 shrimp?


You selfish child. :hihi:


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

lol^ +1, VIDEO! Keep us interested:hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> You selfish child. :hihi:


:help:


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Interesting!


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Just remember what the date is today .


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

April Fools!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes guys, April fool's


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

You are a sneaky guy aren't you. haha


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Nicely done sir.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

April fool's PWND! lol

Someday when I actually find this, I'll be the boy who cried wolf, lol roud:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> ^+1 Photoshopper!



Called it.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> April fool's PWND! lol
> 
> Someday when I actually find this, I'll be the boy who cried wolf, lol roud:


Hahaha was waiting for that as i scrolled through the thread! No one will believe you now!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha you actually got me back there.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

That was a good one!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha looking back, I actually did a pretty good job :hihi:

For a 6 minute job, at least roud:


----------



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have named it Purple Haze Shrimp.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I am too, too gullible. :icon_lol:


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

lol good job. 
nice photoshop haha.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha thanks guys. Didn't think I'd fool so many people with just a quick job lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG Kiran, you totally gotta send me one of those babies when you get more so we can shoot them up with glow in the dark liquid for black light shrimp!!!! :iamwithst :help:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

chad320 said:


> OMG Kiran, you totally gotta send me one of those babies when you get more so we can shoot them up with glow in the dark liquid for black light shrimp!!!! :iamwithst :help:


Million dollar idea Chad :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Only thing that would have jumped out at me if I were you guys would be the fact that they eyes have a purple tint. Derp.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Its still a sweet job bro


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Bahaha. I totally fell for it and was like "YAY! Purple!" ... oh. /derp


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha lol. Just lassoed the shrimp, changed color balance/hue to a slight purple and upped the saturation a tad. Literally took no more than like 5 minutes, lol. Already had the pic from a few months ago


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks this should become your profile pic?? It will blow peoples minds when they see it.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

ahahaha Hawaii just collapsed into the ocean under the power of a magnitude 34 Epic Derp...


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice April fools joke


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

LOL I actually did notice the purple eyes, and I was thinking like.. "Is that even possible?:help::help::help::help:"


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I was just staring at the screen going.... PLEASE BE REAL!!

Someday, someday.....


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

mjbn said:


> What!?
> 
> What are you feeding your shrimpies?


 Hahahahahah Genius got you.

Muahahahahhaha.......

Well played .......now, that's called GENIUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSroud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha lol it DOES look convincing, actually :hihi:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i woulda bought one..
now my dreams are shattered


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I almost did green, then blue... decided that purple would be the best because I could make it pop out without cranking the saturation up too much...


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Im not a huge purple fan or anything. But a crs looks pimp as a purple


----------

